

Ask HN: Should I use disqus for my start up? - philtar

I&#x27;m going to be starting something that&#x27;s like giphy&#x2F;imgur&#x2F;gfycat etc. Is using disqus fine? Or would that negatively impact the &#x27;value&#x27; of my start up? I&#x27;d like to hear ideas&#x2F;thoughts&#x2F;opinions on this as I googled and googled but not one seems to be able to answer this question.
======
vikp
Disqus is good for an MVP. It's easy to embed and works well.

If you're worried about "owning" the data/community, you could host your own
discourse ([http://www.discourse.org/](http://www.discourse.org/)) instance
and use their embed feature ([http://eviltrout.com/2014/01/22/embedding-
discourse.html](http://eviltrout.com/2014/01/22/embedding-discourse.html)).

Embedding is sadly missing inline commenting, though.

~~~
philtar
What do you mean by embedding is missing inline commenting? What's inline
commenting?

------
rayalez
Personally I dislike disqus. I guess there's nothing wrong with it, but if you
have a kind of service users will need to register with anyway - why not
create your own system that you can customize however you want, and keep your
own data, etc, etc?

On the other hand if you are just working on MVP, and comments are not your
main value prop, and you just don't want to bother with implementing your own
system - sure, whatever, go for it. There's nothing too horrible about disqus,
it's fine.

------
shash7
I have used disqus in the past and I would say, go for it! Pros and cons:

\+ Highly customizable

\+ Loads of moderation options(whitelists, blacklists)

\+ Active community

\+ Easy to use admin tools

\- Seems to load slowly sometimes

Also, the most compelling reason for using it is that you don't need to waste
time coding your own commenting system. In the future if you decide to make a
commenting system of your own, you can always export comments from disqus.

------
MalcolmDiggs
If the comments have any SEO value to you, then no I wouldn't use disqus, I'd
make sure the comments actually lived in the DOM of the page.

But if the comments are just an add-on with little SEO value, then sure, quick
and easy.

------
TheLoneWolfling
If you do, know that I won't be using it. It's a single data point, I know,
but I felt I should mention it.

I don't like enabling semi-arbitrary JS from one place among all the sites I
visit.

